# charter arms. 44 tiger?



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.
been really thinking bout getting me the charter arms. 44 mag in the tiger print frame.
21oz and fairly small frame. And you can replace the hammer to a bobbed style for better ccw carry.
any thoughts on this weapon? I'm having one heck of a time finding a new or preferred used one. Any info...tips...help in locating one is appreciated. Tnx..Rod


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The only experience I've had with Charter Arms was years ago. I came across a .38 Special for a song and a dance. Since I don't sing or dance, I just paid cash for it. 

Long story made short, I didn't keep it very long. Poor quality control. 

They may have improved as of late, but I wouldn't have any idea.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a stainless steel charter arms bulldog 4 inch barrel, in a 44 special., not a magnum.
I carried the bulldog for a good 10 year span. Never had an issue . Not bulky. 
My friend had a 38 spl. Charter arms.
The five shot 38 spl. Didn't seem to me ,,,,,to be built as well as the five shot 44 bulldog.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We inherited an original-maker Charter Arms .38 Special snubbie.
It has an amazingly good trigger action, in both SA and DA.
However, it had lots of cylinder end-shake, and would jam up after the second shot, because end-shake setback would force fired cases into its recoil shield.

The problem was diagnosed by someone on this very forum, based upon my description of what was happening.
It was easy to fix, with a bushing meant for use in S&W revolvers. We let the local gunsmith do the job.

Now it works perfectly.

So, if you can find a Charter Arms pistol with no end-shake, it's probably a good gun to buy.


----------

